# RIP - Sir Christopher Lee



## drevilstein

*R.I.P Christopher Lee*

WWII spy, horror movie icon, Saruman and Count Dooku, has passed from this Earth. May he be just as successful (and creepy) in the next world!


----------



## badger

An amazing actor whose portrayal of Dracula no doubt terrified and influenced Halloween fans for decades. Of course that's not taking anything away from his many other roles. RIP Sir...


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorite classic horror actors - strong and scary.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

What an amazing life and career. One of my all time favorite actors, and definitely more than a little part of what made me the horror freak I am. Sir Christopher Lee, you will be missed, thank you for the memories. 

*sniffles*

Grimm


----------



## Evil Queen

:crykin:


----------



## Bone Dancer

An amazing list of film credits from the Hammer films to James Bond, the Hobbit and Star Wars. Died in London last Sunday at age 93. One of the greats for sure.


----------



## heresjohnny

Oh no


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*He really was the popular guy.....he always seemed to get the girl!

I feel like we've all lost a good friend. The horror movie industry will not be the same anymore, with Peter Cushing and now Christopher Lee gone. Our world will never, ever be the same!
*_


----------



## Copchick




----------



## Spooky1

I've spent many wonderful hours watching his movies, and will still in the future. Rest in peace Mr. Lee. Thanks for the memories ... And nightmares.


----------



## Death's Door

RIP Sir Christopher Lee


----------



## Hairazor

One of a kind, RIP


----------



## willow39

RIP Sir Christopher Lee! So sad!


----------



## KStone

Will miss him. Great actor, great movies, great man.


----------



## dstading

No fair, we're losing all of the great horror actors. And Lee was one of the last of the group. A remarkable man, a remarkable career. RIP


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: As Poe said, _The boundaries which divide Life from Death are at best shadowy and vague. Who shall say where the one ends, and where the other begins?_


----------



## highbury

The last of the horror icons. He will be missed...

Turner Classic Movies (TCM) just announced a full day of Christopher Lee films on Monday, June 22, starting at 6:15 am EST. It looks like they will be playing a lot of his early Hammer works. Time to set up the DVR!!

The full list of films can be seen here.


----------



## Spooky1

A great story on Christopher Lee. He did so much more than just act.

http://io9.com/22-incredible-facts-about-the-life-and-career-of-sir-ch-1710917366


----------

